# POMONA BACK IN THE DAY



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

I wish i had some to post!! Back when we would cruise INDIAN HILL and K mart off of central! or even Larrys burgers on Holt.I know a lot of you are still riding from back then!!!Ill see what i can find!


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:nosad:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

anyone remeber Marshall hitting 48 inches way back when hopping was real??

OG


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Dec 9 2010, 08:13 PM~19287894
> *I wish i had some to post!! Back when we would cruise INDIAN HILL and K mart off of central! or even Larrys burgers on Holt.I know a lot of you are still riding  from back then!!!Ill see what i can find!
> *


Dam, back then we didn't care about taking pictures. We were just cruisin for chicks. I cruised Holt back when Sears and Zody's were at the indoor swapmeet and the school is at the other end.


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Kandylac sooo true!!!! we didnt have camera phones back then, Im asking friends if they can look for some!!!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 12 2010, 02:21 PM~19308812
> *Dam, back then we didn't care about taking pictures. We were just cruisin for chicks. I cruised Holt back when Sears and Zody's were at the indoor swapmeet and the school is at the other end.
> *


 :wow: ZODYS AND SEARS...I WAS LIKE 9 YRS OLD AT THAT TIME :biggrin: I CRUISED INDIAN HILL ON SUNDAYS :nicoderm:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Dec 13 2010, 04:26 PM~19316699
> *:wow: ZODYS AND SEARS...I WAS LIKE 9 YRS OLD AT THAT TIME  :biggrin: I CRUISED INDIAN HILL ON SUNDAYS  :nicoderm:
> *


  :thumbsup: :yessad: OLD DAYS... :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

THE OG CRUISING NIGHT WAS FRIDAY NIGHT. I WAS THERE WHEN IT FIRST STARTED BACK IN 1979 - 80. MAN I MISS THOSE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!! :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Dec 18 2010, 07:56 PM~19363940
> *THE OG CRUISING NIGHT WAS FRIDAY NIGHT. I WAS THERE WHEN IT FIRST STARTED BACK IN 1979 - 80. MAN I MISS THOSE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


*X's 2*


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 12 2010, 03:21 PM~19308812
> *Dam, back then we didn't care about taking pictures. We were just cruisin for chicks. I cruised Holt back when Sears and Zody's were at the indoor swapmeet and the school is at the other end.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

Good ol' daze!


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Dec 9 2010, 08:13 PM~19287894
> *I wish i had some to post!! Back when we would cruise INDIAN HILL and K mart off of central! or even Larrys burgers on Holt.I know a lot of you are still riding  from back then!!!Ill see what i can find!
> *


P-TOWN WAS THE SHIT... WHEN TRAFFIC C.C. USE TO POST UP AT THE PEP BOYS PARKING LOT AND LATER ON IN THE YEARS AT THE OLD TIRE SHOP PLACE (I THINK IT WAS THE GOOD YEAR TIRES) BY EAST END AND HOLT...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAMB I KNOW I HAVE A COUPLE VHS VIDEOS THERE SOME WHERE IN SOME BOXES IN STORAGE...


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 19 2010, 08:42 PM~19371271
> *:yes:
> *


 :uh: :uh: WHAT DO YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT YOUNGSTER... :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Dec 25 2010, 09:48 PM~19420876
> *P-TOWN WAS THE SHIT... WHEN TRAFFIC C.C. USE TO POST UP AT THE PEP BOYS PARKING LOT AND LATER ON IN THE YEARS AT THE OLD TIRE SHOP PLACE (I THINK IT WAS THE GOOD YEAR TIRES) BY EAST END AND HOLT...
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: DAMB I KNOW I HAVE A COUPLE VHS VIDEOS THERE SOME WHERE IN SOME BOXES IN STORAGE...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

THE GOOD OLD DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

so no pic's? :dunno:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Jan 3 2011, 03:18 AM~19488793
> *so no pic's? :dunno:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Dec 9 2010, 09:13 PM~19287894
> *I wish i had some to post!! Back when we would cruise INDIAN HILL and K mart off of central! or even Larrys burgers on Holt.I know a lot of you are still riding  from back then!!!Ill see what i can find!
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE MEMORIES YEARS BACK...


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 12 2010, 04:21 PM~19308812
> *Dam, back then we didn't care about taking pictures. We were just cruisin for chicks. I cruised Holt back when Sears and Zody's were at the indoor swapmeet and the school is at the other end.
> *


 T T T POMONA CRUZING... :thumbsup:


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

THESE WERE SOME OF THE CARS THAT USE TO CRUISE POMONA BACK IN THE DAY ON HOLT AND INDIAN HILL IN THE 90 S


















THE BIG HOMIE WINNIE RIP


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

THATS RIGHT CRITIC P-TOWN THEM WERE THE GOOD ALL DAYS... WE WOULD ROLL OUT TO HOLLYWOOD-WHITTER BLVD AND OF COURSE BRISTOL IN SANTANA WITH THESE RIDES...


----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

HELL YEAH


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luvict60_@Jan 4 2011, 08:56 PM~19505593
> *T T T POMONA CRUZING... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

YOU ALWAYS SAW THESE 2 IMPALA'S THERE :biggrin:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jan 16 2011, 12:38 AM~19610086
> *YOU ALWAYS SAW THESE 2 IMPALA'S THERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## SGV.:LA POMONA (Jan 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Jan 5 2011, 09:16 PM~19516396
> *THESE WERE SOME OF THE CARS THAT USE TO CRUISE POMONA BACK IN THE DAY ON HOLT AND INDIAN HILL  IN THE 90 S
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN when was this i live close to the indoor now but wen i moved back in 2000 i seen a couple lowriders i rember seen this town car..


----------



## SGV.:LA POMONA (Jan 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Dec 25 2010, 09:48 PM~19420876
> *P-TOWN WAS THE SHIT... WHEN TRAFFIC C.C. USE TO POST UP AT THE PEP BOYS PARKING LOT AND LATER ON IN THE YEARS AT THE OLD TIRE SHOP PLACE (I THINK IT WAS THE GOOD YEAR TIRES) BY EAST END AND HOLT...
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: DAMB I KNOW I HAVE A COUPLE VHS VIDEOS THERE SOME WHERE IN SOME BOXES IN STORAGE...
> *


YOU SHOULD PUT UP THE VIDEOS OF LOWRIDERS IN POMONA I WOULD LUV TO SEE THAT


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

my Ride from back in the Pomona Days


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV.:LA POMONA_@Jan 22 2011, 03:04 PM~19668116
> *DAMN when was this i live close to the indoor now but wen i moved back in 2000 i seen a couple lowriders i rember seen this town car..
> *


Back in the 90s


----------



## SGV.:LA POMONA (Jan 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 4 2011, 11:02 AM~19499919
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i KNOE LOL..HERES A VIDEO FROM THE POMONA FAIRLPLEX http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9UwywoSpk0.....


----------



## SGV.:LA POMONA (Jan 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jan 16 2011, 12:38 AM~19610086
> *YOU ALWAYS SAW THESE 2 IMPALA'S THERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





WHERE IS THIS AT??


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SGV.:LA POMONA_@Jan 23 2011, 01:05 PM~19675004
> *i KNOE LOL..HERES A VIDEO FROM THE POMONA FAIRLPLEX  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9UwywoSpk0.....
> *







TTT :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks David, For starting this topic on P-Town during the late 80's and early 90's. I lived in P-Town for a few years off San Bernardino Ave. & Mills Rd. just 1 block west of Mills and we used to cruz Holt Ave. & Indian Hill like every Sunday night and would post up in the Mall parking lot or at the gas station on the corner and then we would take the party back to my house just up the road once the cops broke it up. I never had any problems in P-Town but we had some white boys up the street and they were trying to be hard core Crip gangsters until late one night the guy from across the street and the guy right next door are both OG Vatos that grow up on the other side of Pomona and they cleaned up our block real quick one late night in the middle of our street and they were both in their boxers and had shotguns and blasting on them boys up the street and shortly after the cops showed and no one said anything. The next morning the Father of those boys came and talked to my 2 friends while we were posted up in my garage and asked us for our forgiveness for the way his boys were disrespecting everybody on the block and he said he was sending his boys to live with Family back East and we never saw them again. I have so many great memories of living and cruzing P-Town back in the dayz. These are the rides I cruzed the Mall in.


----------



## SGV.:LA POMONA (Jan 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 23 2011, 04:52 PM~19676171
> *Thanks David,  For starting this topic on P-Town during the late 80's and early 90's.  I lived in P-Town for a few years off San Bernardino Ave. & Mills Rd. just 1 block west of Mills and we used to cruz Holt Ave. & Indian Hill like every Sunday night and would post up in the Mall parking lot or at the gas station on the corner and then we would take the party back to my house just up the road once the cops broke it up.  I never had any problems in P-Town but we had some white boys up the street and they were trying to be hard core Crip gangsters until late one night the guy from across the street and the guy right next door are both OG Vatos that grow up on the other side of Pomona and they cleaned up our block real quick one late night in the middle of our street and they were both in their boxers and had shotguns and blasting on them boys up the street and shortly after the cops showed and no one said anything.  The next morning the Father of those boys came and talked to my 2 friends while we were posted up in my garage and asked us for our forgiveness for the way his boys were disrespecting everybody on the block and he said he was sending his boys to live with Family back East and we never saw them again.  I have so many great memories of living and cruzing P-Town back in the dayz.  These are the rides I cruzed the Mall in.
> 
> 
> ...


















crazy hahah i stay rigth there on mills n san bernadino


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SGV.:LA POMONA_@Jan 23 2011, 10:08 PM~19679180
> *crazy hahah i stay rigth there on mills n san bernadino
> *


My very first house was on Baldy View in P-Town back in the late 80's and that part of Town is real nice.


----------



## SGV.:LA POMONA (Jan 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 23 2011, 10:27 PM~19679369
> *My very first house was on Baldy View in P-Town back in the late 80's and that part of Town is real nice.
> *




o yea i post up on that street to blaze hahah


----------



## SGV.:LA POMONA (Jan 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SGV.:LA POMONA_@Jan 22 2011, 03:07 PM~19668130
> *YOU SHOULD PUT UP THE VIDEOS OF LOWRIDERS IN POMONA I WOULD LUV TO SEE THAT
> *












<iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/XBATsSqy1Ro" frameborder="0" allowFullScreen></iframe> POMONA S.G.V


----------



## SGV.:LA POMONA (Jan 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBATsSqy1Ro


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

P-Town so many great memories going back to the early 80's with my CC and hitting up all them TRAFFIC CC dances they used to have on the west side of P-Town on Holt ave. I think the place was called the Jade Room or something like that? If anybody can remember that place and it's now or was the Zodiac Club if I'm right. Anybody in here ever go to Curley's Key Shop on Montery & Palamares? My Compa Ben had 2 different 71 Monte Carlo's one gray & a green one and they were parked at the curb or in the parking lot 6 days a week. Ben ran that Key Shop for 25 years till it was sold to the owners daughter and her husband. We used to hang out there every Saturday and while he worked we would have a party in the parking lot.


----------



## smilingfaces1968 (Jun 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 12 2010, 03:21 PM~19308812
> *Dam, back then we didn't care about taking pictures. We were just cruisin for chicks. I cruised Holt back when Sears and Zody's were at the indoor swapmeet and the school is at the other end.
> *



*i used to get my nikes at that indoor! *


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV.:LA POMONA_@Jan 23 2011, 02:06 PM~19675019
> *WHERE IS THIS AT??
> *


ONTARIO


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Jan 25 2011, 04:09 PM~19695418
> *ONTARIO
> *


*ONTERIO*


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 25 2011, 07:24 PM~19697398
> *ONTERIO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

My wifes whole fam is from pomona ,herd some crazy stories from her pops 
Ttt


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

POMONA CRUISE NIGHT IS BACK
IT S time !!! With the weather being so nice we got the OK to start it early!!!!!
We will be having the cruise night this sat! JANUARY 29 2011!!! This will be the first one of the year!!! , I KNOW IT IS SHORT NOTICE! But lets ENJOY THE WEATHER!!!!! same place FROM 5 pm to 10pm
Any questions call me 909-214-6048
all clubs welcome!!!!


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry16913018


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 26 2011, 01:41 AM~19700648
> *My wifes whole fam is from pomona ,herd some crazy stories from her pops
> Ttt
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

P-TOWN...


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Mar 6 2011, 12:31 PM~20028174
> *P-TOWN...
> *


 :h5:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

The Wife and I were in P-Town last night for the crusie night over at FATBURGERS and it was nice alot of clean rides and viclas.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 25 2011, 02:04 PM~19694230
> *P-Town so many great memories going back to the early 80's with my CC and hitting up all them TRAFFIC CC dances they used to have on the west side of P-Town on Holt ave.  I think the place was called the Jade Room or something like that?  If anybody can remember that place and it's now or was the Zodiac Club if I'm right.  Anybody in here ever go to Curley's Key Shop on Montery & Palamares?  My Compa Ben had 2 different  71 Monte Carlo's one gray & a green one and they were parked at the curb or in the parking lot 6 days a week.  Ben ran that Key Shop for 25 years till it was sold to the owners daughter and her husband.  We used to hang out there every Saturday and while he worked we would have a party in the parking lot.
> *


It was called Jade's Palace. By the Bolium wasn't it? Anyway it was torn down.


----------



## 1947chevvy (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 23 2011, 04:52 PM~19676171
> *Thanks David,  For starting this topic on P-Town during the late 80's and early 90's.  I lived in P-Town for a few years off San Bernardino Ave. & Mills Rd. just 1 block west of Mills and we used to cruz Holt Ave. & Indian Hill like every Sunday night and would post up in the Mall parking lot or at the gas station on the corner and then we would take the party back to my house just up the road once the cops broke it up.  I never had any problems in P-Town but we had some white boys up the street and they were trying to be hard core Crip gangsters until late one night the guy from across the street and the guy right next door are both OG Vatos that grow up on the other side of Pomona and they cleaned up our block real quick one late night in the middle of our street and they were both in their boxers and had shotguns and blasting on them boys up the street and shortly after the cops showed and no one said anything.  The next morning the Father of those boys came and talked to my 2 friends while we were posted up in my garage and asked us for our forgiveness for the way his boys were disrespecting everybody on the block and he said he was sending his boys to live with Family back East and we never saw them again.  I have so many great memories of living and cruzing P-Town back in the dayz.  These are the rides I cruzed the Mall in.
> 
> 
> ...


pics brought back memories....used to member goin to the indian hill mall for a turkish chain...i memeber when bugs were everywhere with porsche alloys...and suzuki samaris on mccleans with some cerwin vegas in the back was the thing..great topic i wish i had pics...maybe 1 or 2 from the pomona lowrider show but my ex is in them and i aint tryin 2 see that broad


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

How about Larrys Burger parking lot, just east of thr indian hill mall, all the rides would park , and people would cruise the parking lot one way in and out,


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Mar 7 2011, 07:42 PM~20038634
> *How about Larrys Burger  parking lot, just east of thr indian hill mall, all the rides would park , and people would cruise the parking lot one way in and out,
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

damn it sucks that that happend just before my time :biggrin: gotta get something going like that again,


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hcat54_@Mar 6 2011, 01:33 PM~20028185
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY (Saturday) 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND 3-4PM PLEASE COME ON OUT. IT MA RAIN IN THE MORNING BUT IT LOOKS CLEAR FOR THE AFTERNOON. IF ITS CLOUDY PLEASE COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG LIKE THEY DO ON CRENSHAW IN LA.. BRING BK CRUISING TO THE I.E . THANK U FOR YUR SUPPORT. THIS EVENT IS SAT MARCH 19TH .4PM MEET UP 430 ROLLOUT


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249

********NO RAIN FORCASTED DURING TIME OF CRUISE.. SO COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG AT LEAST 50 CARS . SHOW LA N OC WHAT THE I.E IS ABOUT*******


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Mar 6 2011, 01:31 PM~20028174
> *P-TOWN...
> *


X l l............ :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StR8OuTofPOMONA_@Mar 19 2011, 08:18 AM~20127709
> *X l l............ :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats one of the reasons Ive been Helping put on the MONTHLY cruise night in DOWN TOWN POMONA!!!
Its Free!!! and there are lots of vendors and good food!! If it continues to grow, we can try and get a ROLLING CRUISE happenning!!!
!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Mar 20 2011, 10:24 PM~20139132
> *Thats one of the reasons Ive been Helping put on the MONTHLY cruise night in DOWN TOWN POMONA!!!
> Its Free!!!  and there are lots of vendors and good food!! If it continues to grow, we can try and get a ROLLING CRUISE happenning!!!
> !!!
> *


COME TO CORONA WE ALREADY GOT THE ROLLING CRUISE


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 20 2011, 10:38 PM~20139865
> *COME TO CORONA WE ALREADY GOT THE ROLLING CRUISE
> *


Good Job!!! RARE CLASS!!! :h5: i HOPE IT CONTINUES TO GROW!!


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@Mar 22 2011, 08:51 PM~20157180
> *Good Job!!! RARE CLASS!!! :h5: i HOPE IT CONTINUES TO GROW!!
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

trying to bring it back!!


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

Gotta go soon


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:nicoderm: P-TOWN :yes:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

WAS NICE, BACK DAYS,.,. POMONA.. 90'S.. INDIAN HILL AND HOLT.... WS BEFORE THERE A SWAP MEET..NOW IS A HIGH SCHOOL. I JST PAS THE OTHER DAY...WE ARE , ALL OVER CRUZING... I WAS LIVING IN EAST L.A THE TIME, ,CRUZING.. POMONA, S.F.VALLEY, SANTA ANA, LEIG LAKE PARK, OUT ROSEMEAD,BLV. S, ELMONTE...WHITTIER BLV... NICE DAYS....


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

Cruise night this weekend!! check the flyer!


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

Should be another same topic somewhere in LIL..


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

TTT


----------

